# What is the smallest tank a RBP would breed in?



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

What is the smallest tank a RBP would breed in? 55? 75? 90?

Just curious.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

There has been people here who have had breeding rituals in a 40 gallon but no eggs. There has been many cases of 55 gallons or more.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

90 gallon will be good enough.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

misterjose said:


> 90 gallon will be good enough.


what about a 75?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> 90 gallon will be good enough.


what about a 75?
[/quote]

Like I said, possible.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

The bigger the tank the better the odds.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

One of my buddies breeds pairs in 55 gallons frequintly......
















Keep in mind he is pretty good at picking out males and females and tossing a pair in the tank by themselves.......


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> What is the smallest tank a RBP would breed in? 55? 75? 90?
> 
> Just curious.


ha i had 12 REDs in my 100gallon uk tank and they wudnt do nothing having a larger space is a load of bull most reds are captive bred now and feel more secure in a smaller space i removed 6 of my reds frm the 100gallon and placed them into a 20gallon it was only suppose 2 be temp for afew days but they all suddenly turned black and started 2 breed i removed 4 and left the to that had kinda paired off 1 started 2 make a kinda ditch in the gravel and not long after laid a sh*t load of eggs this has happened 2 me on afew accasions they dont seem 2 do anything in a bigger tank unless they felt it was 2 open and needed more plants or sumit.

paul


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey smoggy if u ever have any spare fry give me a shout mate im looking to make my shoal bigger when my new tank arives hoping to get the little buggers to bread aint happening yet 3 years ive had them lol .


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> What is the smallest tank a RBP would breed in? 55? 75? 90?
> 
> Just curious.


ha i had 12 REDs in my 100gallon uk tank and they wudnt do nothing having a larger space is a load of bull most reds are captive bred now and feel more secure in a smaller space i removed 6 of my reds frm the 100gallon and placed them into a 20gallon it was only suppose 2 be temp for afew days but they all suddenly turned black and started 2 breed i removed 4 and left the to that had kinda paired off 1 started 2 make a kinda ditch in the gravel and not long after laid a sh*t load of eggs this has happened 2 me on afew accasions they dont seem 2 do anything in a bigger tank unless they felt it was 2 open and needed more plants or sumit.

paul
[/quote]

How big were your reds?


----------

